# Self-employed-audited and unaudited accounts



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi i am new to this Forum and i dont know where to post a new thread so I replied to this one which relates to my questions.

I am also a self employed and my fiancee applying for UK fiancee settlement visa. I have some confusion about the AUDITED and UNAUDITED account which have to be confirmed by a certifed accountant. Where i can get this? I dont run a company business, im a self employed contractor, I am a self employed sub contractor, PAYE. 

Anybody can help me i appreciate it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have started a new thread for you. Please take the time to read the stickies (big green box above the threads) at the top of the page one of which explains how to start a new thread.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you in the construction industry, and are you paid by CIS? Then read 5.5.17 in https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...pendix_FM_Annex_1_7_Financial_Requirement.pdf.


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes i am in the construction insdustry, thanks for your reply joppa. Aside from that. I dont have a CLASS 2 NI which is asking me to present. I have CLASS 4 NI do i need to pay class 2 NI ALSO? Thank you


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Do i have to present audited or unaudited account confirmed by the accountant even im a self employed work in the contruction sited and working under my CIS for the last 3 years to get paid and taxed? Or just a letter from CIS contructor confirmation? 

Thanks and i will appreciate your help


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

nyclon said:


> I have started a new thread for you. Please take the time to read the stickies (big green box above the threads) at the top of the page one of which explains how to start a new thread.


i cant find the one which explains hw to start a thread


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm. Kind of hard to miss as it's the 1st one and it's titled: "How to start a new thread/Don't post the same comment multiple times".


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks nyclon i found it


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Can i ask you some few question according to my self employed audited and unaudited account. I already read the pdf that JOPPA gave to me but im not sure. If i also need to give a unaudited account confirming by a certified accountant. I am self employed, sole trader sub contract and paid by CIS (construction industry scheme) or just a letter from CIS contructor. Thanks i will appreciate your help. Coz my fiancee got her documents back and being refused. Because we dont provide a complete proof of evidence of my work. We dont hire a laywer to do this. We just do it on our way. And we plan to re-apply again but we want to make sure all documents is right.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You pay both if you earn more than a certain amount.


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Joppa said:


> You pay both if you earn more than a certain amount.


thank joppa your answer is really helpful and enlighten my confusion 

anyway i already read the pdf you gave about self employment sole trader sub contractor . im in the construction industry and paid by CIS. what makes me confuse is do i have to provide unaudited account or just a CIS CONTRUCTOR LETTER confirmation. thanks i appreciate you helf . my finacee once refuse because of lack of evidence about my financial requirments this july 10th 2015 and we just want to re-apply as soon as possible we can.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> they must provide CIS payment slips in place of payslips, a letter from the CIS contractor in place of an employer’s letter and the required personal bank statements


 if you are applying as an employed person under CIS.

This answers your query.


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

ok i think i got it. so no need to provide anaudited account confrmed by accountant, just a letter from my CIS contructor. thank you so much


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Need some help here. where can i get a CIS payslips. as proof of my income being paid by CIS. I only have a payslip that is givin to me by my contructor. Is this payslips i have is the proof of CIS payslips? Or do i need to request one to the CIS HMRC?


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

My money my tax and my payslips are given and paid into my bank account
I send them a invoice for the work I've done and the pay me and then give me a pay slip
All from the company I sub contract for


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

My fiancee refusal saying that:

I further note that your sponsor is registered with HMRC on the construction industry scheme CIS and have receive income through this scheme. However, you have not provided any evidence of his income through this scheme to enable me to consider his income as salaried employement. 

what is the proof i can require if i already gave bank statements payslips and proof of tax and ni by letter from hmrc?

Thanks. I Aprreciate your help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ask the agency to complete: https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...le/375454/cis-payment-deduction-statement.pdf


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

hi joppa thank you for your response. I apologize for having a lot of question..

What agency i should asked? Or can i just print this pdf statement and sign it? Are this pdf statement is only one page or more than? 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Whoever pays you must complete the form.


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you joppa


----------



## Uemura (Jul 14, 2015)

Im confused about this word
CIS Payslips in place of payslips
And letter from the cis contractor in place of employees letter

I have my own payslips already, but about the cis payslips, and a letter from cis contructor
Can i get this cis payslips and letter, on my contructor coz im a sub contractor.


----------

